# What a shock!



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll post a couple of shots when I recover from the shock.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

OK Harry, what will you do with your wishes? Don't forget that your 3rd wish should always be for some more wishes!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Whoda thunk that except Harry??


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rubbing with eyes closed... "I wish Harry had a better sense of humor..."


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

LOL Harry you are something else.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

The genie was Marlenes idea, wasn't it Harry?


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I would have liked to see Barbra Eden ( I dream of Jennie) in that vase Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Who knows who or what is likely to pop out the next time I polish it! I'm just about to post a few more shots of the genie vase, and no Mike, I thought of that all by my little self!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I'll post a couple of shots when I recover from the shock.


Harry, be very careful what you wish for. You may get it........


----------

